# HO CHI MINH CITY | Eximbank Tower | 163m | 40 fl | U/C



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

> *Tháp Eximbank là một công trình phức hợp 40 tầng (chiều cao 163 mét)* với bãi đậu xe, văn phòng hạng A, căn hộ cao cấp… được xây dựng trên khu đất diện tích 3.514 m2. Sau khi hoàn thành, tháp Eximbank là một trong những công trình quy mô lớn, sẽ trở thành một một điểm nhấn kiến trúc của thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.


Source

*That means Eximbank tower will be a 40 storey high (163m) mix-used development with Grade A office and high end flats.*


DSC_4447 by GMR-SGNDV, on Flickr


DSC_4446 by GMR-SGNDV, on Flickr


DSC_4445 by GMR-SGNDV, on Flickr
The site was cleared in May ^^


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

Saigon sunday by MAX | 0917243733, on Flickr

Current ^^


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

very nice design


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

saigon by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr


----------



## phamhuonghoi (Oct 26, 2011)

Big wow, dự án này xanh quá ! Toàn cây xanh
Cái này phải gọi là vườn Babylon của Sài Gòn


----------



## Maximalist (Dec 1, 2007)

That sure is one GREEN building. Maybe if we had started doing this 20 years ago our planet wouldn't be in such great jeopardy.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@redcode, please, updates


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Zaz965 said:


> @redcode, please, updates


Stalled.


----------

